# Rexy vs Spinosaurus



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 13, 2015)

the JP spinosaurus already beat a rex, but that was a smaller , less experienced subadult. How would it do against a larger, battle hardened badass like the original JP t rex


----------



## FireEel (Jun 13, 2015)

Rexy wins. No question.

Spino would put up a tough fight no doubt, but Rexy is the same size as itself, so it can't use its limbs and size advantage to break Rexy's neck like it did before.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 13, 2015)

The motherfuckin' T. rex solos. Rexy was competing with the Indominus, which is easily small building level.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2015)

Rexy is is 43 feet long and 17 feet tall, Jurrassic Park 3 t-rex was 37 feet long and 14.5 feet tall.

Rexy is significantly larger, older and more experienced.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 13, 2015)

Well i think we've concluded that Rexy is a badass


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 13, 2015)

Rexy. Same size as the Spino, hits twice as hard, and the first bite would end it.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 14, 2015)

Eh.

Rexy is a significant fraction larger than the JP3 Rex, but Spino practically no sold a bite from that Rex. Not sure how much Rexy's bite would accomplish, especially since it is old as fuck.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2015)

We have no idea for the life expectancy of a T-rex, 25 years old could be middle age.

Also Rexy at the time of Jurrassic Park 3 would still be pretty young.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Eh.
> 
> Rexy is a significant fraction larger than the JP3 Rex, but Spino practically no sold a bite from that Rex. Not sure how much Rexy's bite would accomplish, especially since it is old as fuck.


That was an juvenile Tyrannosaurus. Its bite wasn't as strong as an adult's, Tenma.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 14, 2015)

Subadult, not Juvenile. 37 feet is pretty big for a Rex already (real ones anyway). It's bite would have been fully developed, even if slightly lesser than the JP Rex by virtue of being smaller.

The JP Rex was 28 years old by Jurassic World. If it were in its prime I can see it beating the Spino but I can't see an elderly animal triumphing.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 14, 2015)

Did you even see the new movie? it was actually overpowering the indominus at points


----------



## Tenma (Jun 14, 2015)

That doesn't really have anything to do with what I was talking about.

It only did any real overpowering after Blue started clawing out Indominus' eyes anyway.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 14, 2015)

Rexy was still in her prime is my point . and once she got an opening she manhandled that abomination


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

Is there any sources the suggest that the Spino was an adult? Spinosaurus is actually much larger than a full grown T-Rex. I think the Spinosaurus could take on the I-Rex let alone the T-Rex.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 15, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Is there any sources the suggest that the Spino was an adult? Spinosaurus is actually much larger than a full grown T-Rex. I think the Spinosaurus could take on the I-Rex let alone the T-Rex.





Did we watch the same movie? Spino gets demolished. Even if it wasn't an adult, which we have no reason to believe it isn't, it's irrelevant here. We're using what was shown, and what was shown wasn't even really a spino to begin with, walking on two legs and all. The I-rex is bigger, and it's ball crushing feat is better than anything Spino has shown


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2015)

Literally comes down to the fact that the T-Rex killed by the Spinosaurus was stated by the writers and shown by its coloration and size to be a juvenile/sub-adult male. Rexy is a fully grown, matured, and larger then average T-Rex.

Rexy wins.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Did we watch the same movie? Spino gets demolished. Even if it wasn't an adult, which we have no reason to believe it isn't, it's irrelevant here. We're using what was shown, and what was shown wasn't even really a spino to begin with, walking on two legs and all. The I-rex is bigger, and it's ball crushing feat is better than anything Spino has shown



It isn't irrelevant since someone stated that the T-Rex that it killed was a sub-adult. So, if we are going with that, then we should also determine the age of the Spinosaurus. 

A Spinosaurus walking on two legs or not is a contested notion in paleontology. There is no consensus either way. 

I didn't notice a difference in size between the two. How much bigger is the I-Rex?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> Literally comes down to the fact that the T-Rex killed by the Spinosaurus was stated by the writers and shown by its coloration and size to be a juvenile/sub-adult male. Rexy is a fully grown, matured, and larger then average T-Rex.
> 
> Rexy wins.



I don't understand this logic. The Spinosaurus dispatched the sub-adult male quite easily and Rexy isn't substantially larger or stronger than the sub-adult male, so how would the difference be big enough to give Rexy the win?

Also, does anyone have a citation for the T-Rex being a juvenile/sub-adult?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 15, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> It isn't irrelevant since someone stated that the T-Rex that it killed was a sub-adult. So, if we are going with that, then we should also determine the age of the Spinosaurus.
> 
> A Spinosaurus walking on two legs or not is a contested notion in paleontology. There is no consensus either way.
> 
> I didn't notice a difference in size between the two. How much bigger is the I-Rex?



it's not that much bigger, in all honesty, and even a real spino'd have trouble with a T-rex unless you go with some of the more retarded figures for Spino weight. the issue is we're, specifically, putting the T-rex in JW, against that spino in JP3, so whether that spino's a juvenile or not doesn't matter right now.


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2015)

The statement it was a sub-adult is why the juvenile adult was smaller then Rexy and coloration and size was altered to represent that by the production crew during the development of Jurassic Park III in the behind scenes bonus content in the DVD

Also people forget said juvenile/sub-adult male nearly killed the Spino with its bite force.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 15, 2015)

Rexy took a few bites from the I-Rex to the neck and still had the power to subdue it when it got the chance, not to mention the thrashing of buildings between their clashes. That's a lot more than what your average T-Rex can brag about.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> it's not that much bigger, in all honesty, and even a real spino'd have trouble with a T-rex unless you go with some of the more retarded figures for Spino weight. the issue is we're, specifically, putting the T-rex in JW, against that spino in JP3, so whether that spino's a juvenile or not doesn't matter right now.



Yeah, I see what you mean. I'm having trouble separating the feats of the movies from what their feats would be like irl, that's the problem. 



> The statement it was a sub-adult is why the juvenile adult was smaller then Rexy and coloration and size was altered to represent that by the production crew during the development of Jurassic Park III in the behind scenes bonus content in the DVD
> 
> Also people forget said juvenile/sub-adult male nearly killed the Spino with its bight force



How much smaller was it than Rexy? Yeah, I watched that scene recently, the T-Rex got a good bite on the Spinosaurus but the latter didn't seem to be too troubled by it, which is why I doubt Rexy's bite would have done significantly greater damage.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Rexy took a few bites from the I-Rex to the neck and still had the power to subdue it when it got the chance, not to mention the thrashing of buildings between their clashes. That's a lot more than what your average T-Rex can brag about.



Yeah but that's just so damn inconsistent. Because it implies that the T-Rex's neck was more durable than one of those bullet-proof glass balls or maybe I-Rex didn't bite down hard enough. 

If we're going with the notion that Rexy is some kind of Super T-rex then I guess I see where you guys are coming from when you say that it could take the Spinosaurus.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 15, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah but that's just so damn inconsistent. Because it implies that the T-Rex's neck was more durable than one of those bullet-proof glass balls or maybe I-Rex didn't bite down hard enough.
> 
> If we're going with the notion that Rexy is some kind of Super T-rex then I guess I see where you guys are coming from when you say that it could take the Spinosaurus.



by feats Rexy IS a super t-rex.
none of these animals follow their RL counterparts, that's notable right from the point where T-rex requires movement from it's prey or a spino bothering to chase humans across a continent(or taking a bite from any rex, the strongest land animal in terms of bite force, without dying for that matter) so trying to use IRL logic is insane. they're pretty much the dinosaur equivalents of action heroes, in terms of what they do vs. their IRL counterparts.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 15, 2015)

Where the hell are the sizes for the movie T-rex's from? I know they made a chart for the Jurassic Park III dinosaurs but where did they get the rest from?

Like the wiki is saying the Lost World T-rex's are both at least as big as the Indominus Rex with the female being bigger.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 15, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> by feats Rexy IS a super t-rex.
> none of these animals follow their RL counterparts, that's notable right from the point where T-rex requires movement from it's prey or a spino bothering to chase humans across a continent(or taking a bite from any rex, the strongest land animal in terms of bite force, without dying for that matter) so trying to use IRL logic is insane. they're pretty much the dinosaur equivalents of action heroes, in terms of what they do vs. their IRL counterparts.


Minus the 32 mph running speed, real life Tyrannosaurs have actually been discovered to be just as tough as Rexy is. Hell some biting reevaluation has been given to them...23 metric tons of force. AND with a possibility to grow above the normal limit: there's evidence that Tyrannosaurs grew throughout the life, the older the Tyrannosaur, the bigger and more powerful it was (potentially reaching 49 feet by some scientists).



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Where the hell are the sizes for the movie T-rex's from? I know they made a chart for the Jurassic Park III dinosaurs but where did they get the rest from?
> 
> Like the wiki is saying the Lost World T-rex's are both at least as big as the Indominus Rex with the female being bigger.


Rexy is 43 feet long and 17 feet tall. The Spinosaurus was 43 feet long and 19 feet tall. The Indominus Rex was 40-43 feet long and 18 feet tall. The Tyrannosaurus from JPIII was 37 feet long and 10 feet tall. Tyrannosaurus Buck from The Lost World was 40 feet long and 15 feet tall, and his mate was 42 feet long and 16 feet tall.


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Where the hell are the sizes for the movie T-rex's from? I know they made a chart for the Jurassic Park III dinosaurs but where did they get the rest from?
> 
> Like the wiki is saying the Lost World T-rex's are both at least as big as the Indominus Rex with the female being bigger.



Size charts from JP III and other sources the wikia neglects to mention really. Even the fully adult male bull in JP II is actually slightly smaller then Rexy.



> Rexy is 43 feet long and 17 feet tall. The Spinosaurus was 43 feet long and 19 feet tall. The Indominus Rex was 40-43 feet long and 18 feet tall. The Tyrannosaurus from JPIII was 37 feet long and 10 feet tall. Tyrannosaurus Buck from The Lost World was 40 feet long and 15 feet tall, and his mate was 42 feet long and 16 feet tall.



The wiki claims the bull T-Rex in JP II was 18 feet tall, and Rexy is 19 feet all.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm not asking for numbers, I'm asking where the hell they come from. And the wiki is giving me The male Tyrannosaurus was 18 feet tall and 40 feet long. The female was 19.5 feet tall and 43 feet long for The Lost World


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Fang said:


> The wiki claims the bull T-Rex in JP II was 18 feet tall, and Rexy is 19 feet all.


Huh, must of mis-remembered.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> by feats Rexy IS a super t-rex.
> none of these animals follow their RL counterparts, that's notable right from the point where T-rex requires movement from it's prey or a spino bothering to chase humans across a continent(or taking a bite from any rex, the strongest land animal in terms of bite force, without dying for that matter) so trying to use IRL logic is insane. they're pretty much the dinosaur equivalents of action heroes, in terms of what they do vs. their IRL counterparts.



Obviously none of these animals follow their RL counterparts but one would assume that a contrast could at least be made between their fictional and RL counterparts. I mean, they do consult paleontologists when they make these movies.




			
				Ultimatedeathsaurer said:
			
		

> *I'm not asking for numbers, I'm asking where the hell they come from. *And the wiki is giving me The male Tyrannosaurus was 18 feet tall and 40 feet long. The female was 19.5 feet tall and 43 feet long for The Lost World



lol this is what I'd like to know. People throwing around these numbers like they're facts and then they point you to obscure websites when you ask for a source.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 15, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Minus the 32 mph running speed, real life Tyrannosaurs have actually been discovered to be just as tough as Rexy is. Hell some biting reevaluation has been given to them...23 metric tons of force. AND with a possibility to grow above the normal limit: there's evidence that Tyrannosaurs grew throughout the life, the older the Tyrannosaur, the bigger and more powerful it was (potentially reaching 49 feet by some scientists).



Well, there is that insanely big 100 year old rex bones they found, after all. that said, more speaking of their durability. Rexy at this point would essentially be a bulletproof beast of a rex, able to take a lot more force than any normal T-rex could muster. She is far more durable than any real dinosaur or animal in general.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> Well, there is that insanely big 100 year old rex bones they found, after all. that said, more speaking of their durability. Rexy at this point would essentially be a bulletproof beast of a rex, able to take a lot more force than any normal T-rex could muster. She is far more durable than any real dinosaur or animal in general.



Yeah, the biggest difference is their durability. IIRC, bipedal dino's are quite flimsy and brittle, I remember reading that they usually end up dying if they sustain even a bite from a predator/adversary.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 15, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> Well, there is that insanely big 100 year old rex bones they found, after all. that said, more speaking of their durability. Rexy at this point would essentially be a bulletproof beast of a rex, able to take a lot more force than any normal T-rex could muster. She is far more durable than any real dinosaur or animal in general.


Unless you're talking about heavy weapons (.50 caliber, elephant guns, minigun), the sheer size of a Tyrannosaurus in real life would pretty much be bullet proof to most guns.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 15, 2015)

So funny thing I just noticed watching the clip of the T-rex's killing Eddie, one of the T-rex's is holding the trailers from falling by stepping on the M class.

[YOUTUBE]mZ2kxdQf3t0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 15, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah, the biggest difference is their durability. IIRC, bipedal dino's are quite flimsy and brittle, I remember reading that they usually end up dying if they sustain even a bite from a predator/adversary.



uhhh... no.
not that they're not flimsy compared to other things at their size - an elephant's probably more durable - but it's more that taking damage is a lot scarier for their working platform. they lose anything and they are shot, and they lived in an age where things were more than capable of producing that force.
That said? most modern animals would do fuck-all to a T-rex or the like. they've still got the durable skin of a reptile, and more importantly, they have to be a certain level of durability overall just to support their own massive frame. the only thing Bidepal dinos are flimsy and brittle compared to are other dinos in their size class.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 15, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Unless you're talking about heavy weapons (.50 caliber, elephant guns, minigun), the sheer size of a Tyrannosaurus in real life would pretty much be bullet proof to most guns.



That's exactly the kind of weapons he's talking about when the I-Rex can smash .50 caliber-proof plexiglass and withstood fire from a helicopter's minigun


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> That's exactly the kind of weapons he's talking about when the I-Rex can smash .50 caliber-proof plexiglass and withstood fire from a helicopter's minigun


None of the minigun's bullets hit the I. Rex. They shot where it was, not where it was going.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 15, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> None of the minigun's bullets hit the I. Rex. They shot where it was, not where it was going.


I thought they had tagged it's tail/hind legs for a while there?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> I thought they had tagged it's tail/hind legs for a while there?


Nope. The Indominus had already started running as they fired so they missed every shot.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 15, 2015)

Doesn't matter. Guns in movies are nowhere near as powerful as their real life counterparts. According to movies a car door is valid cover for AK-47 fire where IRL you'd be shot real quick _through the door_ trying that.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 15, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Doesn't matter. Guns in movies are nowhere near as powerful as their real life counterparts. According to movies a car door is valid cover for AK-47 fire where IRL you'd be shot real quick _through the door_ trying that.



I don't think using tropes is a good justification to dismiss tanking feats.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 15, 2015)

Or, you know, we could just admit movies intentionally nerf the fuck out of assault rilfes. Because it is a fact.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 15, 2015)

Well just because some guns get nerfed for action movies doesn't mean we should readily assume all guns are.


----------



## MsPandoR (Jun 16, 2015)

Tenma said:


> *It's bite would have been fully developed*, even if slightly lesser than the JP Rex by virtue of being smaller.





heavy_rasengan said:


> I don't understand this logic. The Spinosaurus dispatched the sub-adult male quite easily and Rexy isn't substantially larger or stronger than the sub-adult male, so how would the difference be big enough to give Rexy the win?



It wouldn't. Realistically both T-rexes should possess around the same bite strength and we've already seen Spino no sell T-rex's best move.



Add to that, Spino can swim and has a reach advantage thanks to its arms. Alan and Billy agreed Spino was the alpha of Isla Sorna and prior to the plane crash, Alan knew from the roar that whatever was there dwarfed T-rex in size. Bigger, scarier and more teeth... Spino was doing it long before I-Rex was even a twinkle in Henry Wu's eye.



Tenma said:


> *It only did any real overpowering after Blue started clawing out Indominus' eyes anyway*.





Azrael Finalstar said:


> Rexy was still in her prime is my point . and once she got an opening she manhandled that abomination



See above. Prime or not, Rexy didn't do it on her own. I-Rex had her beat until Blue intervened. Even 2-on-1, I-Rex had the edge in size, reach and power. Without the Mosasaurus' ambush, there is a decent chance she could have regained the upper hand.



AgentAAA said:


> None of these animals follow their RL counterparts, that's notable right from the point where T-rex requires movement from it's prey or a spino bothering to chase humans across a continent(*or taking a bite from any rex, the strongest land animal in terms of bite force, without dying for that matter*) *so trying to use IRL logic is insane*. they're pretty much the dinosaur equivalents of action heroes, in terms of what they do vs. their IRL counterparts.



If JPverse logic is in effect, that should give us a clearer idea of what the outcome will be. The film tells us the Spinosaurus species is meant to be Tyrannosaurs' superior, hence why Billy referred to it as a "super predator." 



heavy_rasengan said:


> Is there any sources the suggest that the Spino was an adult? Spinosaurus is actually much larger than a full grown T-Rex. I think the Spinosaurus could take on the I-Rex let alone the T-Rex.



If WoG has any merit, what paleo consultant Jack Horner (the real world inspiration for character Alan Grant) and the film crew said would put Spino in the same league as I-Rex. Since apparently it was also capable of wiping out every other dino on the largest island of Isla Sorna.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd say Jack Horner's opinion on theropods has largely lost all its merit by this point


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2015)

>no sell JP III's Rex's bite
>was literally clawing desperately until it managed to get its arms around the sub-adult's neck

Top kek


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 16, 2015)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I'd say Jack Horner's opinion on theropods has largely lost all its merit by this point



That's irrelevant to JP though. Clearly he had an agenda with the Spino and the fanbase called him on it. But IF that is what the writers want then that's what they want.


----------



## Fang (Jun 17, 2015)

It felt like there were two different teams of writers behind Jurassic World/JP 4, one side that wanted a serious melodrama that echoes the earlier films and the source novels about corporate greed represented in the thematic of the mutant Rex.

And another team that just wanted to repriese a certain actor's character from Guardians of the Galaxy.

And the clash was terrible. Also Zara's death has to be considered by all things a pretty weird karmic result. I mean I'd rather seen the aunt/administrator lady die then her but I guess they just wanted a pretty girl to have a violent death and since Jurassic Park series up until that point didn't, they decided to have that done to Zara?

The only other reference similar to this I can think of is Eddy's death in JP 2.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 17, 2015)

Funny story, they threw out the JP III script and made up a new one right before filming. You'd probably be surprised how big of clusterfucks these movies are.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Wonder what the original script for JPIII was like.


----------



## Pacifista (Jun 18, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah, the biggest difference is their durability. IIRC, bipedal dino's are quite flimsy and brittle, I remember reading that they usually end up dying if they sustain even a bite from a predator/adversary.



I just wanted to add this bit---the Tyrannosaurus Rex is well know for sustaining injuries that would pretty much kill any other animal several times over. Their fossils are well documented for showing injuries from ankylosaurus clubs, triceratops gorings, and bites from other T. Rexs and not only healing but continuing to survive. One of the most riveting examples of T. Rex survivability is Stan who not only had two neck vertebrae fused together (indicating great trauma) but also...



			
				Manchester Museum said:
			
		

> Perhaps the most interesting pathology is found at the back of the skull on the bones that make up part of the braincase. A portion of the top of the crest, where the powerful neck muscles once attached is missing. Below this we find a round hole that is a perfect match for a tooth from the lower jaw of another T.rex. Despite very serious injuries, Stan healed and lived to fight another day.


----------

